# Babyland or Coolababy Diapers?



## slsurface

Sorry for yet another thread....I am trying to do as much research as I can before buying more diapers. I recently came across Babyland Diapers and Coolababy. Has anyone ever heard of these brands or used them? If so, what did you think of them?


----------



## tanyam926

I am looking for info on CoolaBaby dipes too. My friend (who I consider a CD expert) really likes them and recommended them to me.

They are cute, OS, pocket, and are half the price of FB and BG. They are from China though so I would have to order them from ebay where they are sold new.

Anyone else tried these?


----------



## LacieD

I got some Coolababies from someone on DS. They're just now fitting my son properly, at 7 months/15 lbs. We had a lot of leak/repelling issues at first, too, but I stripped the crap out of them and now they seem to be fine.

Basically, they're OK, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ifluffedthree

sorry -- no help. I am cautious about China diapers and keep the dime local.


----------



## Turkish Kate

I bought two dozen in December and have been using them on my two-year-old. One fell apart in the first wash, two have completely delaminated rendering them unusable, and about half of the rest have delaminated in small patches. I doubt that they will last us through potty training and have no expectation of them being around for another baby. If you're looking for a pocket that lasts and has resale value after you're finished, this *isn't* the diaper you're looking for.


----------



## bannanachild

I bought BabyLand CD from a WAHM in my area. She used the Babyland diapers for the design (she bought a bunch of different brands so she could figure out how to make her own). So I got them Brand-new (She bought them off of E-bay). I will admit, I bought them because they were $5 each. I didn't even do any research before I bought them.

I do love the colors, but...

There doesn't seem to be ANY information on Babyland diapers. All I can find through Google is people asking forums if anyone has used them. Since I am new to CD I am finding the snaps confusing. I wish I had a how-to manual or something to explain how the snaps are supposed to work for the different sizes. As it is, I have been learning through trial-and-error.

The diapers come with a microfiber insert, but either it's not enough for my heavy-wetter, or I'm doing the snaps wrong. My baby woke up soaked.

Addressing the heavy-wetter problem, I treated the Babyland Diaper like a cover (a $5 cover is still a fantastic deal!) I kept the insert in, but added a prefold. That seemed to work for one diaper, but when my baby when down for a nap she again woke up soaked. This might be because the diapers are so loose.

I'm still working on them, I figured out a new way to snap them that makes them fit around my baby's legs better. I'll see if it works.

If anyone else had a any experience I would LOVE to hear from you!!


----------



## Rmonistere

I decided when my oldest son was 3 ( he is disabled ) to start using CD...at the same time my other son turned 1. I couldn't afford the BG 3.0 so I tried the prefold with a cover. It was ok, but not very easy when out. So I order the babyland off of Ebay and used them once and totally fell in love. Of course I washed them first and dried them in my dryer and have never had a leak or a problem. At night I do have to 3 inserts so he doesn't leak out at night. I always put 2 inserts with the diaper even in the day time. I ordered more so that I don't have to wash my diapers everyday.

I make my own laundry detergent so that the "enzymes" in store bought detergent doesn't eat away at my diapers. I have not had any problem with smell or stains. I would recommend these diapers anytime.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil

I have several babyland diapers. They are extremely bulky on my 7 week old. The snaps aren't too bad but I am not a huge fan of snaps, regardless.The insert seems to work pretty well, but I did notice that the diapers wick a little bit. Personally, I am just not a huge fan of pocket diapers. These seem to do the job while hanging around the house and being diligent on changes as soon as the baby pees. Since it was cheap, I feel like it does the job according to the price I paid for it.


----------

